# Big Rummage Score!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Momma let me outa the house taday. We wen't ta a big all city indoor rummage sale. I usually find somethin, but taday I hit the jackpot!










I got another brace an 20 bits, some er in a really nice old wood case, the drawer pivots out from the bottom. Brace ain't nothin special but got the whole works fer $22.

Picked up a old roofin hatchet. 75 cents. Already started ta restore it. Sandin the paint offin the handle, sand off what rust there was. Then cleanin up some a the rough edges with a file. I will refinsh the handle an paint the head. Make a sheath fer it to.

Copin saw. 25 cents

Kerosene lantern, new in package. $1

Eyelets an settin tool. 25 cents each! Will be great fer leather projects.

All in all, I spent $23.35!

Like I said, twas a good day!


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

oldcoot
That's awesome. I generally go to the thrift store once or twice a month to see what they have. My first find was a 125$ kelty backpak with the tags still on it fo 7 dollars.(note original price tag was not on it, but all the kelty tags were and the warranty was even inside.) I just recently found a 30$ SIGG bottle for 25 cents. I know there's more, I just can't think of the rest.

Oh yeah, Clothes almost always brand new something. Oldcoot I'm going to have to go check out the country swap meat, I had forgotten all about them. Our flea market has become so corporatized it's not worth going to.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Scavenger-of-the-year award is headed your way. :congrat:


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Momma let me outa the house taday. We wen't ta a big all city indoor rummage sale. I usually find somethin, but taday I hit the jackpot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice set of bits:2thumb:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Update!*

I was just browsin ebay.

Found that exact set a bits in the case, buy it now price.............$95 plus $12 shippin! I like days like this!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a heck of a score. Ya done good today, Coot!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I picked up a rusty MEC shotgun shell loading press today for $5. I'll probably have to spend $30 on the parts it's missing, but that's still $135 cheaper than buying a new one.

Watch out with those hurricane lanterns. Most of the newer ones will leak at the seams.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

zombieresponder said:


> I picked up a rusty MEC shotgun shell loading press today for $5. I'll probably have to spend $30 on the parts it's missing, but that's still $135 cheaper than buying a new one.
> 
> Watch out with those hurricane lanterns. Most of the newer ones will leak at the seams.


Gas tank sealer generally fixes that.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet score Ol'Coot!
EMP proof AND useful to boot!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Very Nice score


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Sweet! You did well.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

What the heck. When I stop at a rummage sale all I find is old dishes, a broken lawn mower, boxes of clothing and a B&W television.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Great find 'coot, reminded me that a Brace and bits is still on to get list...


----------

